# How many days a week do you ride?



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

When my hubby is home I ride about 3-4 days a week when he's not I only ride one day a week. Once my son is older I will ride every day.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

I ride probobly 2-7 times a week, depending on my schedule. Sometimes I just ride bareback and sometimes I just sit on him while hes grazing


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

Once or twice a week, half an hour a time, depending on how many lessons I book.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Between 4 ponies I ride 7 days a week if possible. But weather and work commitments usually mean I ride about 5-6 days week.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I ride at least 3 times a week.  Sometimes only about once or twice, depends on how busy I am.


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

Usually 5.


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

normally, once a week, but currently every day. =]


----------



## KiwiRyder (Aug 14, 2008)

I like to try to ride my horse 5 days a week prefer to get 6 in but I work full time so sometimes getting 5 in is a push with rain and other commitments plus started riding another horse for a friend I normally only ride him on the weekends but sometimes if I can I pony one on a hack during the week does that count as two in one day hehe


----------



## slightly crazy (Aug 20, 2008)

usually 3 or 4 times a week depending on weather more than anything. hopefully 6 or 7 days when I get my own horse


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

I'll soon be riding 6 or 7 days a week... just because if I don't... days will be wasted... and 100 euros willl be wasted...


----------



## Eq Love (Sep 6, 2008)

6 days a week. but im at the barn every day. i like the ponehs to get atleast one day off a week


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Since I just started school, my riding has been cut down a lot. Right now I'm doing about 1-2 times a week. :?


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl (Jul 4, 2008)

Lately & thankfully its been about every other day~ I don't expect that to happen much longer though. Not between working 24 hr shifts & college classes & loads of homework! We will see how I can get it worked out though! "Overcome the hurdle"


----------



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

I usually ride 5 days a week.


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

only once  for an hour but at least its something XD. im hoping to increase it to twice a week.


----------



## Painteddreamfarm (Sep 18, 2008)

I ride at least 6 days a week three times a day. I have three horses and they all get sad if they dont get there turn.


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

Now that school is here, my riding has been shortened to 4 days per week.


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

o0hawaiigirl0o said:


> When I starting riding, I rode once a week and it was like that for years. Then it got to two days a week when I started working, then three, and now that I have my own horse I'm riding 6 days a week.  So how many times do you usually ride per week?


I try to ride six days a week but it depends on the weather. but I can normally squeeze six in.


----------



## jeezitsjacki (Aug 3, 2007)

well when im not away at college I usually ride 6 days a week, 3 days are a harder worker, and the other 3 are trails or an easy ride in the arena. 

When I am in school I only come home on the weekends to ride, so usually 2 hard days and one easy trail day


----------

